# "Photoshop" type program recommendation for Mac OS



## soonergirl99 (Jun 28, 2007)

I need to purchase a "Photoshop" type program for my Mac Mini desktop O.S. 10.6.3. My husband and I are starting a new business and I need a program to use to create our company literature/brochures. I've never used any type of program like this before but I'm a fast learner. Does anyone have any recommendations for this type of program?

Thanks!

Gina in Texas


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the gimp http://www.gimp.org/macintosh/ - free
Photoshop Elements - this is much cheaper then photoshop http://www.adobe.com/eeurope/products/photoshopelmac/ - and there are some good deals on amazon in UK for version 7 at the moment - latest version is 8


----------



## soonergirl99 (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm attempting to do some research on this subject and can't find the info I'm looking for. How does Paint Shop compare to Photoshop? One review of Photoshop Elements for Mac I read on Amazon said:

"Elements 8 cannot do kerning or text spacing. There are minimal effects you can do by work-arounds,,,but very poor results.
Considering all the work I could do with the old Paint Shop Pro 7 - which included kerning, text sizing/spacing ,,,this is a real shame.
Elements 8 for Mac is basically a bag of amateur tricks and nothing very serious."

I'm new to this so I'm not sure what kerning is or what it does. Thoughts and/or comments about this review would be appreciated.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Kerning http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerning

Photoshop Elements "PSE" is a cut down version of photoshop aimed at the photographic market, I have use a very old version called LE and also have PSE version 6, I tend to use the PSE version on my laptop, rather than Photoshop now.
I know a large number of people who use PSE but for photography as its much much cheaper that Photoshop and will do most of what a photographer needs

Paint Shop Pro I have also used, But not since corel took over http://www.corel.com/servlet/Satellite/us/en/Product/1184951547051#tabview=tab0

I think the problem you will run into is - Photoshop is the industry standard, and if you need all the functionality that photoshop provides why not buy - photoshop -
IF you are trying to reduce cost, then there will be things in cutdown or different versions that you cannot do -

Not sure about Gimp, again I have only used for photography


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Pixelmator - www.pixelmator.com

Should have the functionality for what you listed and very easy to use.


----------

